
Computational Complexity of Games and Puzzles - nickb
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/cgt/hard.html
======
Locke
Several of these games can be played on my site if anyone would like to
explore them further. Specifically: Amazons, Checkers, Dots and Boxes,
Othello, and Phutball. I like them all (naturally), but Phutball has become
one of my favorites.

<http://vying.org>

My username there is 'eki', if you'd like to get a game going with a real
person instead of the bots.

------
aston
Tetris is Hard, even to approximate.

<http://arxiv.org/abs/cs.CC/0210020>

